# Hymer C544 - Any Opinions?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello

We've been motorhoming for 3 years now but so far we still have our first van, an AutoSleeper from the year 2000. We're now thinking about changing our van, for two main reasons. (1) We'd like more seat belts than the 3 we have now so that we can take other people, especially the grandchildren, out with us. (2) We'd like a van that's LEZ compliant as I have relatives in London that I'd like to visit in the van. Any new (to us) van would also need to be no longer that the one we have now, which is 20ft.

We've seen an 03 Hymer C544 that ticks these three boxes, in fact there are 5 three point seat belts and a lap belt, so we could take son and daughter-in-law out too. Also, the price seems right, for us. We're planning to do a test drive but I'd be really interested if anyone has any opinions about this particular van, or any advice on what to look out for when having a thorough look at it.


Thanks

Chris


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi

Im not sure if the 03 Hymer would be LEZ Compliant. Our 04 isnt and we live 100 yards inside the LEZ. We have nearly a year to either find storage or Move  

Sonja


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The quickest way to check if its compliant (and my money is on it NOT being ) is to get the registration number and then go to the TFL website. there is a section where you can input the registration mark to check its compliance status.

Dont hold your breath on an 03 vehicle, I am pretty sure you will be disapointed !! I have an '03 reg Mercedes sprinter based Autotrail and that isnt LEZ compliant ( well thats not quite true, its compliant NOW but wont be when the next set of restrictions come in next year!!) 

Be absolutely certain of its compliance BEFORE PARTING WITH ANY MONEY, it could be a VERY costly error !!!!


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Chris
just check your payload as well. There may be plenty of seat belts but 4 adults plus grandchildren could add up to more than the C544 casn take.
Good Luck!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I have checked and it says that from 3 Jan 2012 it is compliant. Might this be because of the size of the engine: 2.3 JTD and / or the max. weight 3,400kg.

I don't know what plans they have for after Jan 2012.

Red Sonja, I have a cousin in Erith / Northumberland Heath, do you know if that is within the LEZ or not? Other cousins are in Abbey Wood and Bexleyheath which I'm sure would be within the LEZ.


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Bryansdad said:


> Chris
> just check your payload as well. There may be plenty of seat belts but 4 adults plus grandchildren could add up to more than the C544 casn take.
> Good Luck!!


Yes, I did think of that, and it could be borderline, depending on what else we had on board, but we'd only carry this many on day trips, so wouldn't be loaded with bikes, full water tank etc. Still, I will be careful about checking this. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Chris and JOhn

Unfortunately they are all within the LEZ. Erith / Northumberland Heath only just over a mile from me.

Its a bugger really as the LEZ starts just 100 yards from our house. We are investigating some storage options.

Sonja


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

RedSonja said:


> Hi Chris and JOhn
> 
> Unfortunately they are all within the LEZ. Erith / Northumberland Heath only just over a mile from me.
> 
> ...


It must be _really_ frustrating to be so close. I'd be tempted to move along the road a bit. 

Chris


----------



## clarify (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi
We live about a mile from sonjya and have just bought a hymer 655t on a 2-8 fiat .Have checked and it is compliant so can only assume it is vans over 3500 kgs that have problems .
Ray


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Chris,
The LEZ compliance is not dependant on weight, only emissions.
We had some problems with this - all resolved now. No thanks to the dealer we bought from!
See our website for details.
Whether buying new or used, always check that the details on the V5C match the plate under the bonnet. It could save you a whole lot of grief later. Again, we speak from bitter experience.

We have a Hymer, a 524 C/S. Their build quality is excellent. Best choice (of van) we could have made.

Dave and Prew.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Brownfools said:


> Hi Chris,
> The LEZ compliance is not dependant on weight, only emissions.
> We had some problems with this - all resolved now. No thanks to the dealer we bought from!
> See our website for details.
> ...


Thanks Dave and Prew, but how do I find your website?

Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

At an MAM iof under 3500Kg you are going to struggle big time with payload I am afraid.

I would INSIST that the dealer takes your intended purchase to a weighbridge and gets a certified weight ticket. Better still go with them and ensure all is above board)

Dont forget that when they get it weighed it will probably have sod all fuel in it and probably not even the driver. 

Look at the weight, then add 2 people (be honest about their weights) a full fuel tank ( a litre of fuel weighs about a kg) then add FULL gas bottle(s) etc and see how much payload is left. 

I had a B544 on a "P" plate and that was right on its rear axle weight empty !!!! ( I no longer have it) so be warned and BE CAREFUL !!!

( This seems a very low MAM has it been downplated ???)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I can confirm that the Hymer Swing build quality is superb  
On the strength of our previus Hymer Swing C594 which was built like a tank and nothing came loose or fell off, we purchased a Tramp T625 which also has good build quality, but I think that our 2000 Swing had the edge on robustness.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We had a 2004 C594 side bunks - fantastic van layout just not right for us. We were sad to see it go it went thru France like a trojan. We were 2 adults and 1 teenager and a 10 year old built like a brick toilet at the time. We went for 2 weeks stuffed to rafters enjoyed it muchly and am sure wasn't over weight.

They are very reliable and on older Ducato never a problem - gawd I miss that van!


Greenie :lol:


----------

